# Bronx To Brewster Century Rail Trail Ride



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Join me for my monthly *Bronx to Brewster "Almost a century Ride" *. That's the Bronx's Van Cortland Park to Brewster NY Putnam County via the South and North Country Rail Trail.

Time to update this-
MY next ride is Sunday *May 7th.*. and I will_ not _be shooting for the full century for this ride

*The Ride;*For these first few Spring rides we will be turning around at either Yorktown 66 miles or Lake Mahopac 80+miles, depending on how much pain you and I are in. Then we shoot for the full Trail 2nd or 3rd ride, But, _you_ still need to go out this week and get some miles in for this ride if you want to beat the pants off me, which shouldn't be too hard anyway.

These rides begin on the South County Rail Trail head that's in Bronx's Van Cortland Park. V.C.Park is right at the last stop of the #2 train. Meet in back of V.C.P. near to the golf course club house, at the benches on south end of the lake. We leave at 9:00am or 9:30 Intending to going to trails end in Brewster NY and back. Aprox 98 miles,(almost a century). Usually return around 4:00pm.-6:00. Depending on weather we take a nap after a big fat juicy burger lunch at the turn around point. Expect to ride at an average of 13-16mph. Please be able to keep this pace or aspire to so we can all ride together. This is _my_ bi-monthly event on either Saturday or Sundays depending on mine and peoples availability. 

The first mile of the trail in Van Cortland pk, is a nasty dirt/wood chips and mud ride. Because Van Cortland park spent the money on a golf club house and not the trail. They just approved fixing this and hopefully this will be paved before the end of 2016, After the mud were on the "rail trail" and the rest is car free and is completely paved smooth. That is mostly flat with minor false flats. There is one section 10 miles up is Elmsford that puts you on side street for a mile and another that is 1/2 mile along highway 9W, but then its back to the trail. Aside from those stretches, there are no cars so there is no fear of death on a rail trail. You can go as fast as you want for as long as you can and only have to look out for squirrels, chipmunks and strollers and elderly folk. We will see and pass; lakes, ponds, streams, brooks, waterfalls, parks, through bucolic towns and over a reservoir bridge we go. On the upper portion a horse farm and an apple orchard. (we stop and steal an apple in season) 

*Trail Condition Update*: 
As of 9/14/14 and only up to Mahopac: The trail was relatively clean. Very few sand traps and dirt wash on trail. The section just north of the reservoir bridge that was closed from erosion by super storm Sandy for a while has been reopened with limited passage. They ask you walk your bike thru this narrow pass. Believe me this is better than the dangerous detour they had. From what I feel of the amount of engineering work that needs to be done here $$, this will not be fully repaired for along time. But this is We$tche$ter, so who knows.

Plenty of places to stop along way and not a problem stopping if you need to adjust, straighten, pick, scratch, photo, whatever. Bring your own lunch or get the melty cheesy burger I usually get near turn around point. Of course bring; cell phone, medical card, power bars, $, hydration, rosary and a SPARE TUBE for you. Obviously bring seasonal items depending on the weather like sun screen or wind breaker. Wind glasses I highly recommend and padded gloves always help. Fancy Bike pants with the cushy tushy padding are a must!

Canceling if its expected to rain or even looks like its going to rain, because I'm a p-ussy and I hate rainy days that's why.. Let me know if you plan to join just so we can confirm we are actually riding that day. I try to do this bi monthly so keep eyes out for this updated or save me to your favorites, subscribe to or what ever this site offers.

Photos were taken with my cell phone on separate rides on this trail.

Now, Get your ass on your bike! 


this is a link to someone else's map of the ride that shows, well, the map and elevation changes, time, etc.
Putnam County Trailway (Bronx to Brewster and Back) - A bike ride in NYC, NY:


----------

